# New Alumacraft very soon. V14, or MV 1448



## Wood_Duck (Apr 23, 2013)

Theres about $700 difference in the two, with the V14 being higher but that's not a deal breaker. I think the V14 is a gorgeous looking little boat and I like the split rear bench. Deep v would be helpful when on the lake but I still like the MV 1448 as well and it might be abit better for the rivers. If I get the V14 the plan is probably a couple storage hatches on the middle bench to get life jackets and such out of the way and I'd like to see if a just encase box could be made to fit between the middle seat and the bow seat to make a casting deck. Also I'd need a good solid and tasteful way to mount a V2 on the bow. If I go with the 1448 it shows that to be an option(trolling mtr bracket), already has a small deck although I'd want to extend it, and can even get a side console. I've got a 7.5merc tiller to use until next spring when I'd buy a brand new yammie, but my dad's an outboard mechanic and might have some other motors I could scrounge up. What's your thoughts between the two boats?


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome Wood_Duck to the forum. I have both boats. One is my first boat witch is a 14' Lone Star V bottom and the other is a 14' Alumacraft 14X48 MV jon boat. Both boat are well made and I have enjoyed them both over the years. I do have a preference though and that is the Alumacraft jon boat. I like to duck hunt and trot-line for cat fish. It is more stable than the V bottom and safer(IMO) than the V bottom. Both boats have 18hp OMC motors(Johnson/Evinrude) on them. The V bottom will take rougher water but if it gets that rough I need to be off the lake or river anyway. Just make sure that when you buy, you choose a good quality boat.
And as far as the side console, again in my opinion, is a waist of space and money.
As far as motors are concerned, 9.9hp to 25hp would be sufficient I have had 9.9hp thru 18hp on mine and was very well pleased with all of them.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I was thinking if the MV 1448, I'd get the NCS. And one thought with the console is if I could dig up an 18-20ish hp Merc or similar at dads, then I could slap a jet on it a little later. I'd probably lean more towards stability because I'd prefer not to swamp one when handling a musky boatside and I'd be standing to one side quite abit for figure 8s. Also any thoughts what a shop might charge to make a maybe 3ft deck extension on one of those MVs? If I did that, Id figured on getting a small fuel tank and mounting it under the front deck to help with weight distribution and deck space.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 23, 2013)

If you are going to be in rivers and such .... get the MV. You'll be thrilled.

I think you could get a nice aluminum deck extension installed for less than $500.


----------



## kryptonica (Apr 23, 2013)

I was quoted closer to $1000 for the deck extension on my alumacraft mv1648. I would get the MV if you are on smaller lakes and rivers. congratulations in advance!


----------



## Wood_Duck (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I found out adding the side console adds about $900 so I guess it'd be a lot better to do without and add my own. Heres a question though. What transom height would the 1448 require? My current motor I have to run is a short shaft. Also the other motor I have that I can jet is short shaft. Would that work with a small jackplate or would it need the 20" to get the extra height for the jetted short shaft? Also I can save about $200 with the regular 1448 NCS, so that's another option. Not sure how much difference I'd see in the MV and the square nose though.


----------



## kryptonica (Apr 24, 2013)

from what I've seen of jet lowers, they look about equal with the cavitation plate. So, I think you'll be served with the 15" transom since you have short shafts. i thought jack plates raise up the motor but i guess an expensive one would be adjustable to lower it. and i think the high transom is for following seas so you dont take it over the stern as much. if you aren't in a bay or big river, i don't see a huge advantage.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I think I'm going to go with the 1448 NCS. I'll probably add a console myself. Gonna see about a small tank to mount up under the front deck with a filler neck to help with weight distribution. Might even go with some flotation pods. Hopefully I can find a used jet pump to fit it to help with costs. Jet pump will cost 4 times what my motor will.


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2013)

Dear BrazosDon,

Your Lonestar looks very similar to my 14ft 6in Lonestar. I do not know the year or model. If your boat is 14ft 6in, what model and year is your boat? The closest I have been able to find for my boat model is possibly a Commander. 

Thanks,

Terry Sandlin


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 29, 2013)

Terry, it could very well be your boat because I used a picture off the internet for an example of my boat. I do not know the year model but I was told it was a commander. I just googled images " lonestar jon boats" and all these pictures came up and I just picked one. I could not take a photo of my boat because it would be too X rated for this forum. :LOL2:


----------

